# Converting WMA to itunes



## c123 (Apr 14, 2006)

Hello. Recently, I needed a song that wasn't availible on iTunes so I got it with Walmart downloads through Media Player. I tried to put it on iTunes and of course, I couldn't because of file types. I know there is the option of burning a cd to import on itunes, but i'd rather convert it or something. How put this song on itunes? Thanks!


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Convert it from WMA to MP3. Do a google or search www.download.com for converters.

EDIT: Note that it may not work due to the possible DRM protection.


----------



## c123 (Apr 14, 2006)

Well, unfortunately you were right about the DRM protection. Thank you for helping though.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Maybe convert it to MP4 since that has DRM too. Prehaps it will work with that. If not... then make a CD and rerip it in iTunes.


----------



## c123 (Apr 14, 2006)

Yeah, i might have to just rip it...but as I said i'd rather not.. i will try the MP4 thing later. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

:up: good luck


----------



## Mulderator (Feb 20, 1999)

Do a search on Google for this. We are no permitted to help you here because of forum rules, but my feeling is that if you pay for a song you should be able to convert it to any format you want. We download songs from Walmart and Musicmatch and then I convert them to MP3 because the don't play on my media player in WMA format. I fully support paying for songs when downloaded, but after that, you should be able to convert them (as long as you don't give them to anyone else).


----------

